# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Ndershmeria

## Veshtrusja

*Cfare eshte ndershmeria per ju?

Cfare nenkuptoni kur themi se ky apo ai eshte nje "njeri i ndershem"?

A kerkoni qe shoqeria juaj te kete ndershmeri? A e keni shoqerine te ndermshme? Apo nuk eshte nje nga gjerat kryesore ne vend qe te krijosh nje shoqeri?

Si mendoni? 

PS: ju lutem ne rradhe te pare me tregoni se cfare do te thot te jesh njeri i ndershem per ju*

----------


## Para_Laçi

mua nuk me ben pershtupje qfare njerezit mendojne , mjafton te jesh i ndershem dhe i sinqerte ne zemren tende
te jesh nje njeri i ndershem shume njerez te marrin per idiot , te gjesh nje njeri te ndershem , eshte gjithqka per ty , 

nqs dikush do me thonte se x person eshte njeri i ndershem nuk do kisha frike te flisja hapur me te 

shoqeria per mua duhet te jete e sinqerte dhe e ndershme

----------


## Mina

Te jesh i ndershem do te thote qe te mos i prishesh pune kujt sikurse nuk deshiron te te prishin pune. Ti gjykosh gjerat sic do te deshiroje te gjykonin te tjeret per ty. Dhje kjo i perfshin te tera. Te mos merresh me jeten e tjetrit, te mos njohesh intrigen, thashethemet. Te jesh korrekt dhe t'i konsiderosh njerezit te barabarte.

----------


## ALBA

Tek karakteri i njeriut hyn dhe ndershmeria ,qe perfaqson perqindjen me te madhe  te karakterit . Ndershmeria nuk perfaqson vetem ceshtjen morale ,por ajo perfaqson dhe shume cilesi tek njeriu ,qe merr kuptimin i ndershem . Keto cilesi jane te shumta si psh ; Te mos vjedhesh te mos genjesh ,te mos mashtrosh ,te mos presesh njeri ne bese ,te jesh korrekt me te tjeret ,dhe kryesorja te jesh i ndergjegjshem per veprimin qe ben.
Por sot eshte shume e veshtir ta gjesh nje njeri te tille , e sidomos ne Shqiperi ,ku jeta e veshtir i ka detyruar njerzit te mos jene te ndergjegjshem , te genjejn te vjedhin etj per te siguruar jetesen . Por ai njeri qe mendon me llogjik,  se ndershmeria eshte nje cilsi nga me te larta te njeriut , nuk e humb ate ,por mundohet ta ruaj brez pas brezi . 

Alba

----------


## xxxl

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga ALBA_ 
*Tek karakteri i njeriut hyn dhe ndershmeria ,qe perfaqson perqindjen me te madhe  te karakterit . Ndershmeria nuk perfaqson vetem ceshtjen morale ,por ajo perfaqson dhe shume cilesi tek njeriu ,qe merr kuptimin i ndershem . Keto cilesi jane te shumta si psh ; Te mos vjedhesh te mos genjesh ,te mos mashtrosh ,te mos presesh njeri ne bese ,te jesh korrekt me te tjeret ,dhe kryesorja te jesh i ndergjegjshem per veprimin qe ben.
Por sot eshte shume e veshtir ta gjesh nje njeri te tille , e sidomos ne Shqiperi ,ku jeta e veshtir i ka detyruar njerzit te mos jene te ndergjegjshem , te genjejn te vjedhin etj per te siguruar jetesen . Por ai njeri qe mendon me llogjik,  se ndershmeria eshte nje cilsi nga me te larta te njeriut , nuk e humb ate ,por mundohet ta ruaj brez pas brezi . 

Alba* [/QUOTE     EHHHHHHHH SA MIRE DO TE ISHTE PO KU MI KE KETO NJEREZ SE NE PERGJITHESI NUK I GJEN OSE ME MIRE I GJEN VETEM NEPER ENDRA

----------


## KaLTerSi

Mbi te gjitha te kesh miresi ne qellimet e tua, te jesh i sinqerte me te tjeret, te veprosh dhe mendosh ashtu sic pret te tjeret te veprojne e mendojne karshi teje, te mos tradhetosh parimet dhe vlerat e tua si njeri; pak a shume kjo eshte ndershmeria per mua. Persa i perket pyetjes se shoqerise, duhet te ekzistoje nje perputhje idealesh ne menyre qe kjo shoqeri te quhet e tille, apo jo Veshtrusja?

Me te mira,

----------


## Veshtrusja

> ...apo jo Veshtrusja?


Besoj se pergjigja ime do te perfshi te njejtat mendime qe keni shprehur dhe ju.

Cfare eshte ndershmeria? *Per mua, te jesh i sinqert dhe i drejte.*

Pra kur nje njeri eshte i ndershem atehere duhet te jete si i sinqert edhe i drejte.

Sigurisht qe e kerkoj shoqerine te tille. Ne qoftese do te kisha shoqeri atehere do ta kisha te ndershme. Shoqeria duhet te jete e ndershme ndryshe mund te kishim tere boten shoqeri...mendime te pasinqerta dhe te padrejta mund te gjenden ku do....

Nje pyetje tjeter:

*Cfare ndodhe kur nuk gjeni ndershmeri ne shoqerine tuaj?*

----------


## PINK

cfare ndodh kur nuk gjen ndershmeri ne shoqerine tone ?

ne ditet e sotme nuk gjen shoqeri te tille .. so mundohemi te pershtatemi me kete lloj shoqerie .. na pelqen apo jo .. ska rruge tjeter ..

pink

----------


## Veshtrusja

> _Postuar më parë nga Pink_Girl_ 
> *cfare ndodh kur nuk gjen ndershmeri ne shoqerine tone ?
> 
> ne ditet e sotme nuk gjen shoqeri te tille .. so mundohemi te pershtatemi me kete lloj shoqerie .. na pelqen apo jo .. ska rruge tjeter ..
> 
> pink*


ok nje pyetje tjeter:

*Atehere, ndryshon veten ne vend qe ti pershtatesh shoqeris?*

----------


## PINK

veshtruese .. veten  ose personalitetin tim nuk e ndryshoj ne lidhje me shoqerine por ti e di sh mire te jetosh ne usa .. sidomos shoqeria qe ekziston ketu ... americane ... ti e di sh mire qe ketu shoqeri te ndershme ska ... so nuk ndryshoj veten time ..por kam mesuar te behem dhe une aktore ... ;P .. 

pink

ps: ne praktike qendron ajo qe thua ti ..por ne real life cdo gje eshte ndryshe ...

----------


## Veshtrusja

> _Postuar më parë nga Pink_Girl_ 
> *veshtruese .. veten  ose personalitetin tim nuk e ndryshoj ne lidhje me shoqerine por ti e di sh mire te jetosh ne usa .. sidomos shoqeria qe ekziston ketu ... americane ... ti e di sh mire qe ketu shoqeri te ndershme ska ... so nuk ndryshoj veten time ..por kam mesuar te behem dhe une aktore ... ;P .. 
> 
> pink*


je e fort  :buzeqeshje: 

Aktor ne nje fare menyre mund te jemi te tere. Por ama, *a duhet te jemi aktor me ata qe quajm pjes te shoqeris sone?*

PS: une e di mire se si eshte mentaliteti amerikan por ama e kam veshtire ta ndryshoj veten ne situata te ndryshme thjesht per te fituar shoqerin e tyre qe ne shumicen e rasteve mund te mos me pershtatet

----------


## EXODUS

Veshtruse!
Pershendetje per temen interesante! :buzeqeshje:  

1-Per mua *ndershmeria*   eshte themeli kryesor i vlerave te moralit tek njeriu me dinjitet te pakrahasushem, ne te njejten kohe eshte nje nga themelet e patundur te nje shoqerie me baza te ndershmen. 

2- Ate cka une nekuptoj  me fjalen se ai/ajo eshte njeri i/e ndershem eshte fakti se une nuk do te me duhej te shfaq dyshim mbi sjelljen e X individi persa i perket menyres se te sjellurit te saj/tij ne situata kur ndershmeria  eshte ne prove.

3-Persa i perket pyetjes se 3-te do te shkruaja se shoqeria e krijuar mbi bazen e te pandershmes nuk ndo te ishte asgje me shume se nje shoqeri artificiale ne te cilen do te sundojne pasojat e pa shmangshme te te pa ndershmes.
Une e vleresoj mjaft  ndershmerine ne nje shoqeri sepse pa te nuk do te mund ta perfytyroja shoqerine.

Do te me vinte mire te mendoja nese cdo kush nga ne mendon dhe gjykon ne te njejten menyre, => te ndershme ashtu sic do te mendoja edhe une per ta.

Fatkeqesisht bota materiale eshte duke e minuar nje prej virtyteve me te larte i cili ka te beje me  te sjellurit ndershmerisht ne shoqerine si kjo qe po jetojme,  te cilin eshte mjaft veshtire te mund ta gjesh tek nje individ ne ditet tona.

M.gj.th pa kaluar ne pesimizem dua t'ju kujtoj se  ndershmeria mund te pushonte se egzistuari ne mendjet e individeve por jo ne ditarin e zemrave tona.

Fjalen e ka, kujt t'i doje molla e qejfit :ngerdheshje: 

<<>>
.....the real ONE....

----------


## *Ema*

Ndershmeria eshte sinqeritet. Eshte mundesi per te qene _i paster_ dhe krejtesisht i hapur me *gjitheshka* dhe *gjitheke*. 

Per mendimin tim njeriu nuk mund te jete kure i ndershem ne cdo cast te jetes se tij. Sic tha the Pink jeta ne kerkon te behemi pak aktore, te luash nje pjese qe mbase nuk te pershtatet gjithemone por qe duhet ta luash sepse ashtu eshte situata. Nuk eshte kerkese jetes jo e shoqerise...

"not everything is the way it ought to be" eh...

----------


## Mision

Veprat i ka me qellim te mire, biseda e tij poashtu dhe nuk mendon keq shikone njerezit me syte e zemres.

----------


## xxxl

KU FILLON DHE KU MBARON NDERSHMERIA TEK NJERZIT    KUR TREGOHESH I NDERSHEM PER NJEREN PALE JE BUDALL PER PALEN TJETER   ATEHERE SA TE NDERSHEM DUHET TE JEMI ?????????????????

----------


## Veshtrusja

> _Postuar më parë nga xxxl_ 
> *KU FILLON DHE KU MBARON NDERSHMERIA TEK NJERZIT    KUR TREGOHESH I NDERSHEM PER NJEREN PALE JE BUDALL PER PALEN TJETER   ATEHERE SA TE NDERSHEM DUHET TE JEMI ?????????????????*


atehere nuk je i ndershem por je hipokrit nese nuk tregohesh i sinqert dhe i drejte me cdo njeri qe konsideron shoke

nese te ben tjetri budalla per ndershmerin qe tregon, atehere nuk duhet ta konsiderosh shoke

----------


## DGman

Gjeja e pare qe kam kerkuar ketu tek shoqeria qe kam.
Kete ndershmeri nuk mund ta gjej ketu ne Usa.

----------


## WhaleRider

Ndershmeria eshte nje gje e mire, por nuk ka vlere nese nuk mbahet nen kontrolle.

Nese je i ndershem, do te gjesh nje shoqeri te ndershme pamarrparasysh se ku gjindesh.

----------


## xxxl

> _Postuar më parë nga Veshtrusja_ 
> *atehere nuk je i ndershem por je hipokrit nese nuk tregohesh i sinqert dhe i drejte me cdo njeri qe konsideron shoke
> 
> nese te ben tjetri budalla per ndershmerin qe tregon, atehere nuk duhet ta konsiderosh shoke*


po kaq gje sa ti na tregove e din edhe lopa  , por ajo qe une doja te thoja eshte se njerzit sot jane bere shume te poshter ,si na e shpjegon ti kete gje :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Veshtrusja

> _Postuar më parë nga xxxl_ 
> *po kaq gje sa ti na tregove e din edhe lopa  , por ajo qe une doja te thoja eshte se njerzit sot jane bere shume te poshter ,si na e shpjegon ti kete gje*


lopa mbase di me shume se une... 

si e shpjegoj une poshtersine e njerezve? Nese mund te filloja ta shpjegoja do te donte me teper se nje forum...dhe perseri sdo ti kisha te tera arsyet

gjithe te mirat  :buzeqeshje:

----------

